
Building China’s own chip industry will be a costly 10-year marathon - chvid
https://www.scmp.com/tech/science-research/article/3012140/building-chinas-own-chip-industry-will-be-costly-10-year
======
NotPaidToPost
China leads in 5G today because they set that objective 20 years ago and
steadily invested since.

A strength of China is its ability to set such strategic objectives and to
keep at them over 10, 20, 30 years.

